
Show HN: GetBlockchained.com – Find best curated jobs in blockchain industry - ankmav
https://getblockchained.com?utm_source=hn
======
noobmax
Are the jobs specific to blockchain development or all jobs in blockchain
companies/startups?

~~~
ankmav
Both technical and non-technical roles(Product, Marketing & Operations).

------
ordinary_usr
Do companies themselves have to post jobs or you also scrape for jobs from
other job boards?

~~~
ankmav
Companies have to post the jobs themselves; though some of the current
listings have been scrapped to get it up quickly. I will keep adding more if
the initial response is low.

